# Motorhomes Past and Present



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

As we have just bought our fourth MH/campervan  several years into our rekindled interest in 'camping' I thought I'd post up shots of each vehicle

I'll have to put No 1 the camper that started it all up later as I am currently 240 miles away from any photo of it (I'll edit later)

Camper No 1 - 1978 VW T2 Conversion

















Camper No 2 - 1968 VW T2 Danbury









Camper No 3 - 1993 VW T4 Autosleeper Trooper









Camper/Motorhome No 4 - 2001/2 VW T4 Compass Calypso









'Show us yours' then ...


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Almost mohome virgins.

2007 - 2004 Hymer C594
2009 - 2006 Dethleffs Esprit RT6874

Next one will be exotic hotel in Dubai!

Greenie


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's ours then.....dead easy for me this - being that it is the only motorhome we've ever had. Used it for 4 nights so far and well pleased with it!

Keith


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Keith - you just saved me the bother of taking a photo.  

Ours is identical to yours except it's a bit shorter.

Only managed two nights in it so far, and feeling rather "stir crazy"!

Dave


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Picture of 'bluebus' added


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Number 1 1988 to 1992 Dormobile on Bedford CF mk1 Nights away 88










Number 2 1992 to 2005 Romahome hytop on Citroen C15D Nights away 323










Number 3 2005 to present Danbury on Mk3 Renault Trafic Nights away 323 (not an error!)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have only ever had the one bought from new.










However it is now in its 10th year and it looks like I will never be able to replace it unless I opt for a custom build.

peedee


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Isuzu in New Zealand from 2002 to present.

B694 in Europe from May 2008 to present (209 nights away in 2008).


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Our one and only. No idea how many nights away since getting it, but not enough!

Bought off ebay in a spontaneous moment- only seen pics till we picked it up!
our Toyota Toyoace.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Here are ours:

The first 2001 - 2004









Second 2004









Third 2004 - 2008









Present









I suppose this was technically the first for me - I was 15 and hated it! 1971- 1973









more of the same at http://www.pbase.com/aitch/campers

-H


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Here are ours all three of them.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

relay said:


> Here are ours:
> 
> The first 2001 - 2004
> 
> ...


I noted the tea pot and cups and saucers


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

neilbes said:


> I noted the tea pot and cups and saucers


LOL yes, and china at that - I'm surprised there wasn't a table cloth! my mum is the one with cup poised, Dad's sitting on the step. Even though I hated being taken camping they were the best parents going - and even at the time I knew it ;-)

-H


----------



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

Great thread! Love the pics of the 60's & 70's campers especially! We're first timers so still on our first van, but really enjoying it. Pics below (before & after modifications). Van is a 4 berth & has all mod cons including microwave, TV, toaster & Thetford cassette loo! Sunncamp Aspect fits to 'C' rail on the nearside & Fiamma bike rack is planned for the spring.

Mark


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Great thread!
first - started out as a seven seater mini bus in gold untilli got my hand and a paint gun at it!









number two started life as - you guessed it - an AA patrol van!









number three came after a two week trip to france in number two










and the there is number four as purchased in october 2009!









so far so good!


----------

